# Greatest looksmaxxer of all time Salludon surgery breakdown (curry lifefuel gtfih)



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 21, 2019)

He went from 3.5/10 curry to 7.5/10 indian gandy god. with stroma he is 10/10 ngl guys.








He was being a retard curry loser and trying to hide his big "secret' when he just did this:

Grew a beard
Got lower third and chin fillers or implant but most likely fillers
Under eye implants coupled with almond eye
got a muscular neck

you guys are genuinely retarded for begging for his "big secret" when its obv






He also got fillers on the sides of his head for harmony or the madman got lateral skull implants but most likely fillers

He also photoshops his skin to be less brown but yea slayer good luck currys


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 21, 2019)

Cope. He got trashed on tinder


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cope. He got trashed on tinder


what was his name? And nah in UK hed do really well tbh.
i think he looked good before but an obvious improvement. I can’t believe he’s wasting his 6’1 height + that face rotting in Pakistan ffs.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 21, 2019)

With stroma he's a 5/10 and looks italian bug eyed frog

Should keep his skin tone to look ethnic or its double over for him

you cant just look white with skin tone change, you need features as well




and this bug eyed frog is squinting in all his pics


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

Still invisible in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Dec 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> what was his name? And nah in UK hed do really well tbh.
> i think he looked good before but an obvious improvement. I can’t believe he’s wasting his 6’1 height + that face rotting in Pakistan ffs.





Alarico8 said:


> Still invisible in the UK.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Still invisible in the UK.


if anything good looking pakistani/indian guys do well in UK lol. Maybe not if you’re from some rural shithole, but my friends who are pakistani/indian get mogged to death by Salludon and they have had white girls call them cute
not true imo ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Still invisible in the UK.


???????


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> if anything good looking pakistani/indian guys do well in UK lol. Maybe not if you’re from some rural shithole, but my friends who are pakistani/indian get mogged to death by Salludon and they have had white girls call them cute
> 
> not true imo ngl





apollothegun said:


> ???????


I might try a Tinder experiment with his pictures.

Amnesia got 7 matches in 48 hours here even with agefrauding. They both are similar except Salludon is also ethnic. Too old looking for girls in the 18 - 23 age range.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I might try a Tinder experiment with his pictures.
> 
> Amnesia got 7 matches in 48 hours here even with agefrauding. They both are similar except Salludon is also ethnic. Too old looking for girls in the 18 - 23 age range.


make sure to give him a European name. And yeah but ChadKahn has slayed many 19-25 year old girls

He would do good in UK, trust me. He is too GL to not slay, but of course his race is a factor.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I might try a Tinder experiment with his pictures.
> 
> Amnesia got 7 matches in 48 hours here even with agefrauding. They both are similar except Salludon is also ethnic. Too old looking for girls in the 18 - 23 age range.


Fuck tinder. Salludon in the before pic would slay in the UK. I'll be honest, UK girls are pretty fucking ugly


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

onnysk said:


> With stroma he's a 5/10 and looks italian bug eyed frog
> 
> Should keep his skin tone to look ethnic or its double over for him
> 
> ...


his eyes were never bug lol.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I might try a Tinder experiment with his pictures.
> 
> Amnesia got 7 matches in 48 hours here even with agefrauding. They both are similar except Salludon is also ethnic. Too old looking for girls in the 18 - 23 age range.


they both have aspie pics tho


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> Fuck tinder. Salludon in the before pic would slay in the UK. I'll be honest, UK girls are pretty fucking ugly


I never understood this, UK girls from what I see aren’t that bad. Like when I travelled most of Europe I didn’t see that many countries which mogged UK girls to death.


----------



## tincelw (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I might try a Tinder experiment with his pictures.
> 
> Amnesia got 7 matches in 48 hours here even with agefrauding. They both are similar except Salludon is also ethnic. Too old looking for girls in the 18 - 23 age range.



UK tinder is easy bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> make sure to give him a European name. And yeah but ChadKahn has slayed many 19-25 year old girls


Body halo saves him.


apollothegun said:


> Fuck tinder. Salludon in the before pic would slay in the UK. I'll be honest, UK girls are pretty fucking ugly


Before pic would probably do better than the after to be honest.


tincelw said:


> UK tinder is easy bro


Not for Amnesia it wasn't. Only user here that did half decent was Kinko. Body halo.


----------



## tincelw (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Not for Amnesia it wasn't. Only user here that did half decent was Kinko. Body halo.


How many matches?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Dec 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> if anything good looking pakistani/indian guys do well in UK lol. Maybe not if you’re from some rural shithole, but my friends who are pakistani/indian get mogged to death by Salludon and they have had white girls call them cute
> 
> not true imo ngl





apollothegun said:


> Fuck tinder. Salludon in the before pic would slay in the UK. I'll be honest, UK girls are pretty fucking ugly




On every tinder experiment ever done with salludon he did shit.

Yeah he could get some pussy in the uk, but so can pretty much everyone else.

He just doesn’t have the muh 10/10 look that deathnics on here seem to think he does.

Don’t give me the bollocks looks aspie excuse either, it makes absolutely no difference unless you have a profile that looks like that of a bot.

Your psl God is a false idol.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 21, 2019)

What are lateral impants? For fwhr?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

tincelw said:


> How many matches?


7 for Amnesia over 48 hours. Kinko got 15 in a day.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Virgin said:


> On every tinder experiment ever done with salludon he did shit.
> 
> Yeah he could get some pussy in the uk, but so can pretty much everyone else.
> 
> ...


deathnics on suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Still invisible in the UK.


----------



## tincelw (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 7 for Amnesia over 48 hours. Kinko got 15 in a day.


I never doubted the king 
@Kinko


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 21, 2019)

He went from pretty boy to chad, very good actually


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> He went from pretty boy to chad, very good actually


chad in women's eyes or closet homo aspie basement PSL warriors?


----------



## Kinko (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 7 for Amnesia over 48 hours. Kinko got 15 in a day.





tincelw said:


> I never doubted the king
> @Kinko


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 21, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What are lateral impants? For fwhr?


it means on the side, so the side of his head at the sideburn area. seems retarded but gives a robust skull and harmony and symmetry which made him go from weak chinned megamind to robust skull gigachadpreet


----------



## john2 (Dec 21, 2019)

He is 7 psl. He is definitely a curry slayer.


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> chad in women's eyes or closet homo aspie basement PSL warriors?


Well, hea doing quite better now. If u cant see that, im sorry then


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Still invisible in the UK.





He bone mogs literally half the subhumans I see daily that comment is cope


john2 said:


> He is 7 psl. He is definitely a curry slayer.





The 2nd best looking curry I will claim tbqh

1st is @Zygos4Life life uncle ridiculous how good looking he is


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> He bone mogs literally half the subhumans I see daily that comment is cope


1 - Filler mogs, doesn't bone mog
2 - Amnesia does too, makes no difference

If Amnesia can get just seven matches in 48 hours with white British girls between 18 and 24 years old, what makes you think an Indian with an arguably worse face would do better?

All the bones in the world couldn't help him.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

Virgin said:


> On every tinder experiment ever done with salludon he did shit.
> 
> Yeah he could get some pussy in the uk, but so can pretty much everyone else.
> 
> ...


jealous virgin


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 1 - Filler mogs, doesn't bone mog
> 2 - Amnesia does too, makes no difference
> 
> If Amnesia can get just seven matches in 48 hours with white British girls between 18 and 24 years old, what makes you think an Indian with an arguably worse face would do better?
> ...




I don't mean smv value your correct objectively Salludon is worse off. 

Psl which measures looks can currently show Salludon mogs most humans alive main reason is the gandy eyes I would say


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 7 for Amnesia over 48 hours. Kinko got 15 in a day.


i get 23 in a day and did it on saludon but account got banned 
he is too goodlookin


Alarico8 said:


> 1 - Filler mogs, doesn't bone mog
> 2 - Amnesia does too, makes no difference
> 
> If Amnesia can get just seven matches in 48 hours with white British girls between 18 and 24 years old, what makes you think an Indian with an arguably worse face would do better?
> ...


low iq fillers dont fix profile


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I don't mean smv value your correct objectively Salludon is worse off.
> 
> Psl which measures looks can currently show Salludon mogs most humans alive main reason is the gandy eyes I would say


His eye area does him more harm than good. His hooding ages him, just as it ages Gandy.



Dante1 said:


> i get 23 in a day and did it on saludon but account got banned
> he is too goodlookin
> 
> low iq fillers dont fix profile


Just log out mate


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

No use having a perfect bone structure if your SMV is lower than someone with above average bone structure but good pigmentation and pheno. There's a lot of curries with good PSL (ie Titbot) who'd still get mogged by someone taller with a better pheno and coloring


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His eye area does him more harm than good. His hooding ages him, just as it ages Gandy.
> 
> 
> Just log out mate





I just want the medial canthus he possesses @Titbot did a morph that convinced me the eye area can halo 3 points


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

He doesnt have fillers, u cant even get fillers in pakistan but whatever helps u cope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> He doesnt have fillers, u cant even get fillers in pakistan but whatever helps u cope









reptiles said:


> I just want the medial canthus he possesses @Titbot did a morph that convinced me the eye area can halo 3 points


His medial canthus is pretty good, but it's not an especially important feature.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 199829
> 
> 
> His medial canthus is pretty good, but it's not an especially important feature.





Agree to disagree it's the 1 feuatre that seperates chads and gigachads this is a mandatory.

What seperates normie from male model is an ante and no ante


----------



## pisslord (Dec 21, 2019)

idk but good for him if true


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Agree to disagree it's the 1 feuatre that seperates chads and g I gachads this is a mandatory.
> 
> What seperates normie from male model is an ante and no ante


You're falling for the same thing smart people always fall.

You're trying to reduce it all down to something simple, some fundamental truth.

There is no one feature. Everything matters, everything matters to varying degrees, and everything matters more or less on certain faces.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're falling for the same thing smart people always fall.
> 
> You're trying to reduce it all down to something simple, some fundamental truth.
> 
> There is no one feature. Everything matters, everything matters to varying degrees, and everything matters more or less on certain faces.





It's not 1 thing but it let's you get away with more bad failos is what i am saying


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> It's not 1 thing but it let's you get away with more bad failos is what i am saying


You'll come around some day.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You'll come around some day.





I've been seeing what truly gives you the otherwordly effects it's a bunch I just took a reductionist path here cause these are fixable some of the unfixable ones your stuck with


----------



## Titbot (Dec 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I just want the medial canthus he possesses @Titbot did a morph that convinced me the eye area can halo 3 points


It’s a 3 psl if you have good bones. A damn drives has a gandy like medial canthus and it doesn’t halo him at all


----------



## reptiles (Dec 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It’s a 3 psl if you have good bones. A damn drives has a gandy like medial canthus and it doesn’t halo him at all






Cope that picture you morphed that normie increased his psl like crazy


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> He doesnt have fillers, u cant even get fillers in pakistan but whatever helps u cope


Dude its obv he got fillers im not coping but he got fillers to me his face and jaw broader, somehow he did it remember he never told anyone what he did


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Dude its obv he got fillers im not coping but he got fillers to me his face and jaw broader, somehow he did it remember he never told anyone what he did


he expander his lower third with pressures


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> jealous virgin



Not at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> he expander his lower third with pressures



Mewing only works during puberty and not to this degree, he got implants or fillers most likely fillers cuz low on rupees jfl thas why he never posts new pics they wore off


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Mewing only works during puberty and not to this degree, he got implants or fillers most likely fillers cuz low on rupees jfl thas why he never posts new pics they wore off


look astro 2 yr mewing result


----------



## beyourself (Dec 21, 2019)

*I don't get why would they (Salludon, Crisick and whoever else) hide the fact they had surgeries. Instead of showing even the dumbest PSLers they have a chance in their lives they reassure them there's no hope and genetics is everything.

That's why I respect Amnesia who gained 2 points at least and an honest young man overall.*​


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 21, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *I don't get why would they (Salludon, Crisick and whoever else) hide the fact they had surgeries. Instead of showing even the dumbest PSLers they have a chance in their lives they reassure them there's no hope and genetics is everything.
> 
> That's why I respect Amnesia who gained 2 points at least and an honest young man overall.*​



Its because they grew up ugly and insecure and became wannabe narcs who crave hollow validation from incels


----------



## beyourself (Dec 21, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Its because they grew up ugly and insecure and became wannabe narcs who crave hollow validation from incels


*yeah that's probably right, still hard for me to imagine how instead of giving support in return for praise they just be like "yeah bro mewing changed my life bro try that and fail so there's less competition for me bro"
not saying mewing is a complete scam though JFL, but surgeries >> soft looksmaxx*​


----------



## Titbot (Dec 21, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cope. He got trashed on tinder


I talked to him on insta, hes leanmaxing right now gonna shave off his beard and he is soft maxing hes gonna look just like gandy


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> *His eye area does him more harm than good. His hooding ages him, just as it ages Gandy.*
> 
> 
> Just log out mate


elab?


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Dec 21, 2019)

Invisible irl (western countries) and on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> elab?


There's not really much to elaborate on. Gandy has old man eyes, partially because of his negative orbital vector and generally poor undereye area, and partially because of his exessive hooding. As people age the skin above their eyes sags and covers more of the eyes, which is exactly what his resembles.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> There's not really much to elaborate on. Gandy has old man eyes, partially because of his negative orbital vector and generally poor undereye area, and partially because of his exessive hooding. As people age the skin above their eyes sags and covers more of the eyes, which is exactly what his resembles.


It makes some sense. but its more of like a mature slayer type eye area. not young dude type but either way I honestly think its his beard that creates the effect more 
I hope im clear. gonna improve under eye as much as I can bro wtf.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> He went from 3.5/10 curry to 7.5/10 indian gandy god. with stroma he is 10/10 ngl guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


semi-legit post

But the after-pic isn't clear. Photos blurred the right way is an underrated soft looksmax. 

What convinced me to get fillers was a thread by a guy who got them and his results were top tier (he posted his pics on lookism).

Don't agree with the beard part though - his beard has perfect coverage. Mine looks spotty and it's not a good look at all.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> It makes some sense. but its more of like a mature slayer type eye area. not young dude type but either way I honestly think its his beard that creates the effect more
> I hope im clear. gonna improve under eye as much as I can bro wtf.


Yeah, the beard too.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah, the beard too.


idk. if he trimmed or shave the beard, change eye lashes and brows a bit. he wouldnt look like an older man no?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk. if he trimmed or shave the beard, change eye lashes and brows a bit. he wouldnt look like an older man no?


Probably still would but it'd be a move in the right direction.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Probably still would but it'd be a move in the right direction.


how much do you think an eye color halo would affect his results?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> how much do you think an eye color halo would affect his results?


Not very much at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

his "pre-photo" literally mogs himself in the after for women ages 16-25

if you can't see this you're not very high IQ


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Not very much at all.


we will have to see tbh. hes already heading in that direction for looksmaxing so I wonder if his resullts will actualy improve.

he is on par with amnesia right now ?


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> u cant even get fillers in pakistan


Stop spreading disinfo, son. I'm not paki but I searched it on Google and...


http://www.cosmetique.com.pk/skin-fillers.php



Also, India's right next door. Plenty of pakis invade India every year to get medical treatment.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> we will have to see tbh. hes already heading in that direction for looksmaxing so I wonder if his resullts will actualy improve.
> 
> he is on par with amnesia right now ?


I think Amnesia mogs him but I don't think it's significant


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 200003
> 
> 
> his "pre-photo" literally mogs himself in the after for women ages 16-25
> ...


That's because in the before-pic his face has a glow. In the after-pic he went a bit overboard whitewashing himself in photoshop.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I think Amnesia mogs him but I don't think it's significant


pretty decent. idk . it just a bit retarded when people say he is the epitome of india lmao. just to say that they think the limit to our rating is psl 6.5

he is good looking. and he looks like one of the best loooking models. but would gandy even do that well?.
idk.
I think he would psl 7 atleast with everything kept in mind. but we will have to see. .


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> Stop spreading disinfo, son. I'm not paki but I searched it on Google and...
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmetique.com.pk/skin-fillers.php
> ...


he is poorcel
he doesnt have money for filler 
and fillers arent common at all,nobody gets any facial work done in pakistan 
just because u are able to search one one institute that do fillers it doesnt mean shit


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> pretty decent. idk . it just a bit retarded when people say he is the epitome of india lmao. just to say that they think the limit to our rating is psl 6.5
> 
> he is good looking. and he looks like one of the best loooking models. but would gandy even do that well?.
> idk.
> I think he would psl 7 atleast with everything kept in mind. but we will have to see. .


why are u throwing around these ratings when they dont match with real life at all? it makes 0 sense

nor amnesia or salludon is close to 7 psl, let alone 6.5. stop this cope asap


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> why are u throwing around these ratings when they dont match with real life at all? it makes 0 sense
> 
> nor amnesia or salludon is close to 7 psl, let alone 6.5. stop this cope asap


show me a psl 6.5 male


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> pretty decent. idk . it just a bit retarded when people say he is the epitome of india lmao. just to say that they think the limit to our rating is psl 6.5
> 
> he is good looking. and he looks like one of the best loooking models. but would gandy even do that well?.
> idk.
> I think he would psl 7 atleast with everything kept in mind. but we will have to see. .


first of all he isnt even indian and pretty much much 99% indians are subhuman in comparision


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> he is poorcel
> he doesnt have money for filler
> and fillers arent common at all,nobody gets any facial work done in pakistan
> just because u are able to search one one institute that do fillers it doesnt mean shit


If he can
1) have a computer or a smartphone
2) get access to internet
3) had top tier education (99% of pakis can't speak or write English at all)

Then he has the money, son.

Even if he was poor, he could always sell his sister to the Chinese:








AP Exclusive: 629 Pakistani girls sold as brides to China


LAHORE, Pakistan (AP) — Page after page, the names stack up: 629 girls and women from across Pakistan who were sold as brides to Chinese men and taken to China...




apnews.com





Legit moneymaxxing strategy for pakicels tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> first of all he isnt even indian and pretty much much 99% indians are subhuman in comparision


he is indian. indid ethnicity = indian


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> show me a psl 6.5 male


He's in my avi, son. 9.9 PSL.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

The work done to his eye area is what ascended him the most. I am really curious about what he has done for his eyes tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> If he can
> 1) have a computer or a smartphone
> 2) get access to internet
> 3) had top tier education (99% of pakis can't speak or write English at all)
> ...


why would he when he got result from mewing ?

idk selling mothers and sisters is a hindu dindu thing


+ getting cucked too
*77% indian currycels get cucked*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> why would he when he got result from mewing ?
> 
> idk selling mothers and sisters is a hindu dindu thing
> 
> ...



JFL! it's so easy to trigger you pakis. Comical.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *I don't get why would they (Salludon, Crisick and whoever else) hide the fact they had surgeries. Instead of showing even the dumbest PSLers they have a chance in their lives they reassure them there's no hope and genetics is everything.
> 
> That's why I respect Amnesia who gained 2 points at least and an honest young man overall.*​


It's the equivalent of fitness models who claim natty when there's obvious gear use


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> he is indian. indid ethnicity = indian


he is north indid punjabi which are 2.8 % indian population


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> The work done to his eye area is what ascended him the most. I am really curious about what he has done for his eyes tbh.


he got the gandy eyes surgery from dr doesnt exist


Dante1 said:


> he is north indid punjabi which are 2.8 % indian population


ye. indian bro.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> show me a psl 6.5 male



edit


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ye. indian bro.


if all indians were north indid they wouldn't be a joke
there are a lot of indid variation in india


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 200023
> View attachment 200024
> View attachment 200025


why cover the eye area ?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> why cover the eye area ?


privacy reasons obviously


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> privacy reasons obviously


cope 
probably hiding UEE


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> It's the equivalent of fitness models who claim natty when there's obvious gear use


Because admitting to any of this decreases your status in normies' eyes. 

It's the same reason normies suddenly loose respect for their favorite sportsguy if he's banned for roiding. 

Maintaining a normie facade is half the game. Even actors rarely admit to getting botox, let alone any surgeries.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 200023
> View attachment 200024
> View attachment 200025


ye idk. if hes got a good eye area he mogs them both. but psl 6.5 ? maybe higher


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> Because admitting to any of this decreases your status in normies' eyes.
> 
> It's the same reason normies suddenly loose respect for their favorite sportsguy if he's banned for roiding.
> 
> Maintaining a normie facade is half the game. Even actors rarely admit to getting botox, let alone any surgeries.


sure bro he got fillers to watch anime in his room jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ye idk. if hes got a good eye area he mogs them both. but psl 6.5 ? maybe higher


nah hes exact 6.5 psl hes part of my social circle, so ik him in motion. i wouldn't give him 7 cuz I know a guy thats 7 and he mogs him, but he's def higher than 6 so I thats why give him 6.5


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> if all indians were north indid they wouldn't be a joke
> there are a lot of indid variation in india
> 
> why cover the eye area ?


mhm. which is what most people dont understand ngl. but as far as psl scale and irl rating smv goes he mogs most of india. coloring is a failo for most of india


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> sure bro he got fillers to watch anime in his room jfl


What? What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> mhm. *which is what most people dont understand ngl*. but as far as psl scale and irl rating smv goes he mogs most of india. coloring is a failo for most of india


copers 
there is a whole world of difference between indid phenos


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nah hes exact 6.5 psl hes part of my social circle, so ik him in motion. i wouldn't give him 7 cuz I know a guy thats 7 and he mogs him, but he's def higher than 6 so I thats why give him 6.5


people say 6 is sterotypical chad. im not sure how much of a jump .5 is but it looks like he mogs the average chad by quite a bit. maybe I just live in a shit area. the higher the scale the more every .5 matters. so IG you are right. 7 is mainly for absolutely striking instagram slayers.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> JFL! it's so easy to trigger you pakis. Comical.


typical submissive hindu behavior


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> copers
> there is a whole world of difference between indid phenos


theres even more phenos than that.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> theres even more phenos than that.


these are the major clasification ,Also if u gracile and north indid face together u will get a typical pakistani face








Racial Map of South Asia


hey guys, after visiting almost every Indian state multiple times and Studying Anthropology from very trusted and professional Sources i have created Racial Map of South Asia. in this map i have divided South Asia in to two different Races. 1) Caucasoid and 2) non Caucasoid aka...



defence.pk


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> these are the major clasification ,Also if u gracile and north indid face together u will get a typical pakistani face
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dante1 said:


> these are the major clasification ,Also if u gracile and north indid face together u will get a typical pakistani face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its hard to tell but most of the north indids are narrow faced cucks from this map. unfortunate shit.
but when I look at videos and pictures and when I went to punjab people didnt look like cucks.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

only what women think matters, never forget this


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> only what women think matters, never forget this


easy to manipulate tbh. people underestimate look and platform


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its hard to tell but most of the north indids are narrow faced cucks from this map. unfortunate shit.
> but when I look at videos and pictures and when I went to punjab people didnt look like cucks.


ye they are


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 21, 2019)

This thread = shitskin cope


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> only what women think matters, never forget this


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> This thread = shitskin cope


your life is shitskin cope


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


>


ok. being indian is superior according to this. over for whites


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ok. being indian is superior according to this. over for whites


there 20 % self hating white girl and there numbers are just increaing 
Keep crying for my hindu ancestor 




you frail cumskin mayo whose race is gonna be a minority in 2050


FatJattMofo said:


> your life is shitskin cope


he's a filler filled melted wog as described by his fellow sfcel caged


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> your life is shitskin cope


Huge projection

That’s YOUR life lmao. As evident by 99% of your posts on this forum


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Huge projection
> 
> That’s YOUR life lmao. As evident by 99% of your posts on this forum


nah


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Keep crying for my hindu ancestor


i mog him to death jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mog him to death jfl


post pic ?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> there 20 % self hating white girl and there numbers are just increaing
> Keep crying for my hindu ancestor
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t be melted when you Have the appearance of someone with a forward maxilla and hunter eyes

Whether through surgery or not, appearance from the outside is all that matters

That’s why despite having good bones, Indians are still seen as less attractive on average.

You caged to cope, nothing that retard says is funny. He is dull/mundane and literal because he’s autistic. Funny people don’t get picked as mods


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> That’s why despite having good bones, Indians are still seen as less attractive on average.


social construct, smv ruined by south indian uncles with skinny fat bods


KEy21 said:


> You caged to cope,


actually caged @ the fact that your fellow sfcel described u as a wog


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> social construct, smv ruined by south indian uncles with skinny fat bods
> 
> actually caged @ the fact that your fellow sfcel described u as a wog



That’s what he actually wrote? Fucking lol..That’s PSL for you in a nutshell


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> post pic ?


i cant cuz im larping


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i cant cuz im larping


over


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 21, 2019)

Virgin said:


> On every tinder experiment ever done with salludon he did shit.
> 
> Yeah he could get some pussy in the uk, but so can pretty much everyone else.
> 
> ...


lol he’s not my PSL god but I’m turkish/albanian so i’m considered as an ethnic white and I’m way shorter and not as good looking yet my N count is 3 so. He would do well in UK for sure, namely the ethnic places or liberal cities etc


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Gosick (Jan 10, 2020)

he did decent on tinder tbh

but i noticed his matches dropped when i added a picture of him where his skin was more brown then the first picture

i assume they thought he was turkish or something at first but after tapping ,they relize he indian


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gosick said:


> he did decent on tinder tbh
> 
> but i noticed his matches dropped when i added a picture of him where his skin was more brown then the first picture
> 
> i assume they thought he was turkish or something at first but after tapping ,they relize he indian


tinder doesnt mean shit bro


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 10, 2020)

Cope, not much improvement 

He was gl for a curry before


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 10, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> This thread = shitskin cope


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

He looks nice, but he needs better photos. He has very nice but very ethnic face. He doesn't have the type of ethnic look that most girls like the chiseled face look. He can get it or maybe not, but with dull pics it's hard to know. Nonethless, he's very decent looking. Cudos.


----------

